

SearchNWork launches public beta - leanmarg

Key problem solved for customers:  
People currently employed may want to look for another job, and they would like to avoid jeopardizing their current job situation while doing it.<p>Recruiters are trying to fill in positions and contact anyone whose profile may fit the job description they are recruiting for, regardless if they are looking for a job or not. This process takes a long time and yields low conversion rates (in terms of candidates actually answering the recruiter’s inquiry).<p>Products &#x2F; Services: 
SearchNWork™ has developed a unique patent-pending recruiting platform in which a job seeker can create an anonymous profile with his or her skills that is searchable by recruiters accessing the same platform. The candidates can be messaged and contacted anonymously through the platform for potential fits into different roles until he or she decides to reveal their identity to the recruiter once they find it appropriate.<p>This system lets candidates confidentially “raise their hand” and convey to the world in an anonymous way that they are interested &#x2F; considering and&#x2F;or open to other job opportunities minimizing the risk of their current employer finding out.
======
skram
This seems like a good idea but wont it be able to find someone out by looking
on linked in for a unique skill set?

I've seen a number of job sites make it so you can exclude folks from certain
companies from seeing your profile...

------
danielweber
FYI, you're dumping PHP warnings visible to the user.

"There will be no notification or affect on your LinkedIn profile."

Too bad my LinkedIn profile already has an affect!

------
tptacek
You filed a patent on anonymous candidate profiles? Really?

